# Crinum Thaianum



## spriggsfishing (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but I was curious if Crinum Thaianum is a edible onion plant or just for looks? 
I understand that fish don't care for them. Thank you!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no , it is not an "edible" onion plant.called that only because of looks..


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Remember, the only stupid question is the one that goes unasked. No one can be expected to know everything. I, myself have made 3 mistakes in my life..lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmm...i must admit that i have made maybe a couple more than 3...one of them was thinking that i might actually know something about keeping fish....but i keep learning all kinds of new stuff...between the wife and myself we are improving the survival rate of our red lizard and dwarf royal farlo fry...and the farlos are making us crazy...there are over 100 newly hatched fry in the tank with another 40-50 yet to hatch..i would like to see at least 50% survival rate...the lizards are doing well also..about 30 or so fry hatched ,another 30 eggs almost ready to hatch and a couple more females ready to lay more eggs...one day i may learn how to get 75-90% survival rate...


----------

